# Socialization Question



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

We've already decided that Matrix has a problem with socialization...basically he's afraid of other dogs. We don't have a dog park nereby and the weather hasn't been cooperating so we take him into pet stores to get him used to other pets. I know it's a process so I'm not rushing really. Well I spoke with the trainer at the store and she said that he should be in a puppy class. Now he's pretty much trained in everything else, he goes outside, he obeys basic commands, etc. He's 3 years old. So I'm skeptical and think that as the trainer she's just selling a class. I know we're thinking about adding another baby to the household and we wouldn't want them to not get along. The trainer said that it's best to address this now before we bring another dog into the house. So basically, I'm wondering what do you guys think? Are those classes useful? or should I just keep bringing him to stores and finding other ways to meet with other dogs. The trainer said that Matrix probably doesn't know that he's a dog..lol. I laugh but I can see how he would think that b/c I really don't treat him like a dog...he's my baby.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Puppy classes are for, well, puppies. That's to keep the playing field equal--no older dogs with baggage to interfere with the puppies socializing, no risk of adult diseases being transmitted, etc.

Will group classes help? I think so, if it's the right group. My suggestion would be finding a trainer who runs targeted classes, that is, classes that help dogs and owners gain skills to deal with specific issues, like, fear, reactivity, pulling on the leash, etc. Problem solving classes where you and the dog both learn.

Have you googled for training options in your local area? Start there, and, if something looks interesting tell us about it (give the link) and maybe someone has even been there and can give a recommendation.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good question. Sparkey is the same way. All the other dogs come toward him so fast and then he snaps and growls. unfortunately I work full time and just don't have the time to go to school







he is ok with the dogs that ignore him.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> Puppy classes are for, well, puppies. That's to keep the playing field equal--no older dogs with baggage to interfere with the puppies socializing, no risk of adult diseases being transmitted, etc.
> 
> Will group classes help? I think so, if it's the right group. My suggestion would be finding a trainer who runs targeted classes, that is, classes that help dogs and owners gain skills to deal with specific issues, like, fear, reactivity, pulling on the leash, etc. Problem solving classes where you and the dog both learn.
> 
> Have you googled for training options in your local area? Start there, and, if something looks interesting tell us about it (give the link) and maybe someone has even been there and can give a recommendation.[/B]



Good point..that's what I thought. I mean I don't mind paying the money but I would like it to go to good use. I haven't tried searching for training options...I'm a little ignorant in that area so I went w/the typical Petsmart and Petco options. I will get on that now though. Thanks a lot!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It has not helped us. Lile KYC said, puppy classes are... for puppies. It has not socialized Alex more. On the contrary. When there, he was always watching his back and was more aggressive against other dogs because being on a leash. He was always fine with my daughter's dog. I went to take those classes more to socialize him with people. I still remember his little face looking up at me like saying "what are we doing here mom, lets go home".


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am not sure of your area, but we go to a meetup (check out meetup.com) everymonth (or when we can, we really slacked over the summer.) It has been helping him come out of his shell. Fenway is not socialized well either. When he was a puppy I was afraid to expose him to other dogs until he had all his shots and my vet wanted him to get every shot on its own beacuse of his size so it was really spread out and I think I missed an important window with him. Our plan is to continue to go to meetups and hopefully start one or find one closer to our home so he can go more then once a month. Good luck, i feel your pain!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> I am not sure of your area, but we go to a meetup (check out meetup.com) everymonth (or when we can, we really slacked over the summer.) It has been helping him come out of his shell. Fenway is not socialized well either. When he was a puppy I was afraid to expose him to other dogs until he had all his shots and my vet wanted him to get every shot on its own beacuse of his size so it was really spread out and I think I missed an important window with him. Our plan is to continue to go to meetups and hopefully start one or find one closer to our home so he can go more then once a month. Good luck, i feel your pain![/B]



It's funny that you said that becuase I've been checking meetup.com (I go there frequently...I'm part of a scrabble group..haha) but there aren't any groups in atlanta. I did however get in contact with a fellow SM member in Atlanta and they're meeting on Sunday not far from where I live so it looks like Matrix is going to have his first playdate!









Now back to what you mentioned about a window of learning...we think that whomever bred Matrix could have possibly taken him away from his mother early. I have no idea where his former family got him from and they haven't been good with being forthcoming with information. But that's okay we'll work through it...of course with the help of my SM buddies.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I would suggest trying to find a trainer in the phone book, vets office, ect.. before doing the Petsmart classes. I've heard that they're not the best. That way, you also could try to find one that might offer a class for small dogs (not puppies though, I don't think that's a good idea either.) If he's afraid of dogs already, I don't think a class with a lot of big dogs would help. Even my fearless Perri, who went right up to a HUGE Great Pyrenese and barked in it's face on the first day of his training class







, was timid when it came to the exercise of walking in and out of a row of the other dogs in the class, who were also all big. Good luck, and that's great he'll get to meet up with some other Malts from here!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Cam is SO social I don't think I have to worry about it! Yet, anyway. I mentioned in another post he got so excited over seeing someone that he leaped right of my arms! (he was ok, but scared us both to death). He LOVES people, loves dogs--in fact, the big dogs in the neighborhood have been afraid of HIM which totally cracks me up. Cam is just all over them wagging his tail, leaping and jumping for joy, lol. 

This coming Sunday I'm taking him to my dad's who has a maltese the same age as Cam and my sister is bringing her dog who is just turning 1 yr old. I anticipate they will have a BLAST, but we'll keep a close eye for sure...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has Cam had all his shots? They shouldn't be exposed to other dogs until they've had their complete set of shots plus an extra two weeks to allow for maximum immunity.

Same thing goes for taking them to public places like groomers, pet shops, etc.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I never found Petsmart classes worth much for toy dogs unless the class is just for toy dogs.

If the dog has fear it's best to use a trainer before entertaining the idea of a new pup, although

being in the home environment might be perceived differently and it might be okay. A big chance

however.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Has Cam had all his shots? They shouldn't be exposed to other dogs until they've had their complete set of shots plus an extra two weeks to allow for maximum immunity.
> 
> Same thing goes for taking them to public places like groomers, pet shops, etc.[/B]


Now that I'm thinking about it...he's getting his booster shots on Saturday (then he'll be done) and I'm not sure if he'll be feeling up to a trip out the next day yet. I hadn't thought of that. He's supposed to go to the groomers on Monday. I thought it would be ok? Nobody has said anything to me about waiting 2 weeks after the shots...if that were the case then why is it different with immunizing skin kids--my kids never had to be quarrantined before or after their immunizations. I understand caution, but is that overly cautious?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> he's getting his booster shots on Saturday (then he'll be done) and I'm not sure if he'll be feeling up to a trip out the next day yet. I hadn't thought of that. He's supposed to go to the groomers on Monday.[/B]


I would delay the grooming by a week. Booster shots, grooming, that's a lot of stress for a little puppy.

Why on earth did the veterinarian not explain to you about when a puppy is "street safe?" (not shouting at you, I just get so befuddled by vet's sometimes).

Good for you for being here, asking questions, learning what's best for Cam.

Is there a vaccination thread pinned somewhere here?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=288990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vet told me to wait two weeks after shots also before taking them to grooming, taking them out, etc. Even with human flu shots... I don't believe they offer immunity the instant after being administered.

Oh, just another FYI... it's best not to give rabies at the same time as the other shots... I've heard to wait anywhere from 2-4 weeks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=289023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the years that I haven't gotten a flu shot I still leave the house several times per day and interact with people.







If that were the case wouldn't we have to quarrantine our skin kids until they were 4/5 years old before we let them out in public when they've completed all of their vaccinations.

I'm all for being cautious and being educated in areas where I need it, for sure! Are they at increased risk for these illnesses if we expose them to the world too quickly--sure. But what are the odds of them catching anything if you don't quarrantine them? It would be great to get some actual stats. I mean, is it similar to the odds of me being a victim of a terrorist attack or of getting struck by lightening? I've never been one to shy away if the odds are in my favor. Some people like to live that way, I don't.

And no, I'd never put Cam in harm's way if there were a good chance he could get sick/hurt. Never!

Anyway, not directing this at you, in particular, just wondering about these things in general...


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Yes, but the years that I haven't gotten a flu shot I still leave the house several times per day and interact with people. If that were the case wouldn't we have to quarrantine our skin kids until they were 4/5 years old before we let them out in public when they've completed all of their vaccinations.[/B]


I think that's a really good question. One reason we (usually) keep babies and animals (and probably should do for ourselves) home for a day or so after vaccinations has more to do with protecting them/us, because _I think _ *(I don't know, I've heard) we're more susceptible before the antibodies actuallly kick in.

Do we have any veterinarians or MD's on board?

Of course you'll protect Cam. You wub him







*


----------



## charlottecarp156 (Dec 7, 2006)

We didnt socialize our dachshund enough, and have been painfully trying to re socialize him for the last 6 months - with alot of success, but mega time and coaxing and reassurance, and difficulty to meet other dogs and people in the firtst place when you have barking maniac on the end of the lead (he's no longer a barking maniac!) I am determined to socialize our maltese to the MAX, so her behaviour can match her beautiful looks! We are already going to the park on saturday, I have been looking for dog training classes in the Florida area, can anyone reccommend any - they dont seem to be very plentiful on the internet, can anyone reccommend any (even petsmart is 40 miles away!!) we are in the orlando area. Thank you


----------



## hypnotikcrave (Jul 3, 2007)

My 7 month puppy loves people because i socialized her with many different people from when she was a baby
But as far as dogs go.... she never really got to meet them and play with them. Once our neighbor came out with her Pomeranian and a Boxer both attacked her with excitement she got sooooo scared that she peed and pooped on the spot (her first meeting with other dogs,besides when I still didnt have her). Ever since then it is hard for me to socialize her with dogs, she barks and growls at them now no matter what their size is but only when she knows Im next to her. If she sees Im backing away from her she stops barking and runs to me.
My Solution
I found that when I start to Pet the other dog and tell my dog its okay and be nice and just keep petting the other dog my little one stopped barking and I do that ever since and she is getting better. I actually need to do that more often if there where only more friendly owners and dogs around. Im planning to go to Central Park in NY with her there are lots of dogs there tongue.gif


----------

